# Van or Truck?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi,

I just posted in the introductions section, as I am a new painting contractor in Vancouver BC, Canada www.dunbarpainting.com

Anyway, I am going through the process of securing jobs for the upcoming exterior season. I have all necessary equipment including sprayers, ladders, etc... The only thing I have not purchased is a work vehicle.

I just wanted to know what people use, what people recommend?

This is a residential company, so I don't require the amount of equipment a large commercial contractor would.

My top picks are: Toyota tacoma- for reliability and image
Or Ford E-250 for space inside, and advertising potential on the outside.


Any advice would be nice. thank you


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I personally use a truck with canopy and slide-out bed, but a van actually makes more sense (to me) for working out of. I just don't feel like driving a van everyday.

If I ever have a separate work rig versus everyday driver, I'd opt for a Sprinter


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I would like a new Ford Transit Van. It stands out as unique and I would plaster it with advertising!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> My top picks are: Toyota tacoma- for reliability and image



Reliability & Image....Neither of those come to mind when thinking of Toyota right now.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

But I'm a van guy. Looking at trucks for personal vehicle. So I would have it if needed.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Good point... toyota is hurting a bit..

I do have an everyday driver, but I may need to trade it in when purchasing a vehicle.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I would like a new Ford Transit Van. It stands out as unique and I would plaster it with advertising!


Looked at those and realized how limited their capacity and ladder hauling capabilities really are.

I've used both truck and vans, even a box van. I liked the box van the best but then I carried alot of carpentry tools also...the employees hated it. (Probably harder for them to hide in parking lots...) I think a good full-sized long van is the best all around.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

A station wagon would be better than one of those ford transits.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't beat a van for painting. Your tools will always be dry, you can get to them without killing your knees climbing in the bed and it just looks more proffesional. Plus it's a rolling billboard.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh... And you can fit a TON of stuff in a van.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

tacoma and a 5X8 trailer. Badass looking, and more storage room than a van, no matter what they try to tell you


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Quaid? said:


> tacoma and a 5X8 trailer. Badass looking, and more storage room than a van, no matter what they try to tell you


I'd have a trailer if I was not in the city. Parking is bad enough as it is in the van.  Plus I have no place to park it overnight without renting a space for it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow Schmidt - You need a shop!

Nice looking van:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Wow Schmidt - You need a shop!
> 
> Nice looking van:thumbsup:


Yep, the truck sure was a disaster that day! We were wrapping up a large house on a friday and, well.... it just did'nt get put back the way it normally would! :whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice van, Rob said "how the heck do you work out of it!" He has ben thinking of getting a van next.
He loves the truck trailer combo, plus he has a truck with ladder rack for smaller jobs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> 
> Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> 
> Pat


Dude, I hope your not serious.....


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> 
> Pat


:lol: the empty fivers must come in handy


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh... And you can fit a TON of stuff in a van.


That's what the box of my truck looks like :yes: 

I vote "truck and trailer"

But vans do make sense for painting.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> 
> Pat


LMAO!!!!

I actually worked with a guy a long time ago who was infamous for this. We'd be working on a NC job in the middle of nowhere, and next thing you know he's grabbing a cut pail and hiding in a closet for 15 mins. 

Nobody ever went into the closet again - (except the new guys who got to paint them after he'd been in there LOL)


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I do like a tacoma with a trailer the most, but it may come down to cost!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> 
> Pat


Bump


There goes 38 more leads down the drain!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LMAO Chris comes up with some hillarious replies. I liked his suggestion for promotional items Paul could add to the goodies bag at the park. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

hmmmm for me at the mo it's a half ton and a trailer. Don't really need the trailer as I don't do so many big jobs like you lot. Really want to stop doing the repaints and concentrate on murals - so if that pays off (big decision time end of this year!!!!) then i'll swap it out for something that can tow a flat deck if I need scaffold - probably a discovery or something.

I draw the line at minivans - however practical they maybe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> For me a van is the only way to go, say your on a exterior job and you have to take a dump and the customer is not home, Just hop in your van, take care of your business, when your done just toss it out in the street and your good to go..
> Pat





hotwing7 said:


> hmmmm for me at the mo it's a half ton and a trailer. Don't really need the trailer as I don't do so many big jobs like you lot. Really want to stop doing the repaints and concentrate on murals - so if that pays off (big decision time end of this year!!!!) then i'll swap it out for something that can tow a flat deck if I need scaffold - probably a discovery or something.
> 
> I draw the line at minivans - however practical they maybe.


Hope this isn't about the same thing as Pat's post. :shutup: :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice Van Paul. I dont think there is a "best option" Its simply personal preference and whatever suits your needs. For me its a truck and a trailer.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to be a Peddle Painter! Low overhead. Some please post the pic again.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Chevy express extended 3500 here. A little more than I need (1 ton tow capacity) but would rather buy bigger than need to upgrade later down the line.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a chevy express 2500 and a ford f150 love both of them


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

This works for me


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LMAO I like the horse. :thumbup: One reason I prefer a truck and trailer over a van is, my truck is both my work and personal vehicle. When Im not working, I disconnect the trailer and Im good to go.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> LMAO I like the horse. :thumbup:


:lol: Mike that's a frigging donkey :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like a Mule.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol: Mike that's a frigging donkey :thumbup:





TJ Paint said:


> Looks like a Mule.


I'm pretty sure there's a jackass around here somewhere.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Know I've posted a pic before - but I'm just so proud.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Know I've posted a pic before - but I'm just so proud.


Sweet.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

mike75 said:


> This works for me


Hilarious. Yaaaah!!!


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

For two years now i have been looking for a good used hearse to use as a work vehicle. It can fit a 24ft ladder and the whole back bed slides out for easy access to equipment. Its also a great conversation piece and people always remember your business. As of june 23 i will have my wish.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I can fit a 24' in my van. Express extended.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Precision-TBay said:


> For two years now i have been looking for a good used hearse to use as a work vehicle. It can fit a 24ft ladder and the whole back bed slides out for easy access to equipment. Its also a great conversation piece and people always remember your business. As of june 23 i will have my wish.



Last time we talked about this, it reminded me of this:










-One of the other old guys (Dan, probably) correctly I.D.'ed the movie


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally i drive a van.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice!!..... Reminds me of a Volvo c303


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Ole thats not actually my van, just my surf buddies. I drive an 04 chevy express 2500. Ive wanted a Vdub van since i was a kid though, someday im going to make it happen. 

Always thought the land rover defender would be cool too


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out the pinzgaur .... Runs off the same vw motor an nearly unstoppable off road


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Ole thats not actually my van, just my surf buddies. I drive an 04 chevy express 2500. Ive wanted a Vdub van since i was a kid though, someday im going to make it happen.
> 
> Always thought the land rover defender would be cool too


do you know how many times I lost my virginity in a VW Micro Bus ?


----------

